# Oh oh...



## Tebina (30 Maggio 2013)

Ieri a casa con amiche.
Arriva Mattia e sente questa discussione.
-Che meraviglia mi sono nati i semi di hibiscus!-
Io -Che merda a me no.-
Amica -ormai mi cresce tutto. Dici che sto sublimando con le piante l'assenza di sesso?-
-Quanto è che non scopi con Dario?-
-Anni ormai. Ci abbiamo provato qualche mese fa ma...nulla.-
-Sei una sfigata del cazzo. Se ti cornifica fa bene di brutto.-
-Se mi cornifica gli spacco la faccia.-
-No, perchè poi la spacco io a te. Ma guardati. Non scopi e pretendi pure che ti sia fedele. Continua a piantare semi va...-
-Beh ma anche tu pianti semi!-
-Si, ma io scopo anche.-

E Mattia
-Con chi?-



ops......:unhappy:


----------



## babsi (30 Maggio 2013)

'ttenta a te 
qui direbbero _cuidao con las palabras tia_...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

seeeee.... adesso per una in tre mesi  vorresti passare per quella che scopa?

Ma ci credi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

